# Brown mini (Clarion v.s. Alegria)



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel just turned 8 months. We are considering getting another poodle when he's close to 2 years old. I have narrowed down to the following breeders.

If I were to get a….

silver standard => Desert Reef
silver mini => Aery, where I got Nickel 

brown mini => I am deciding between Clarion and Alegria 

Minature Poodles | Clarion Poodles |

Alegria Poodles [the brown mini in the 2nd to the last picture just melts my heart]

What do you guys think?

Health and temperament, as usual, are what I'm looking for. I'm located in Northern California. Clarion is very close to us but Arizona is still within driving distance.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Nickel was the first silver poodle that I really liked - but on the other hand - the brown ones are so cute. I don't know how you picked out the second to last one -- all of the puppies in the photo from Alegria are just the cutest. 

In the final analysis it probably doesn't matter. Really colour and looks are minor points when it comes to the dog's personality. I bet if you got a dog with wonky ears and funny legs - you would love it just as much as a "perfect" dog. 

My younger Shih-tzu, Tyson has a terrible front. He stands with his left front leg pointing out almost all the time. But he can jump with the best of them and he loves agility and the fact that people ask me about his leg doesn't make me love him any less. I actually love them all the same in different ways because they are all so totally different.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I should have put it this way:

I have done my research. Both Clarion and Alegria are reputable. Their puppies are in a very similar price range. Both do health screening. Both are within driving distance. I am just wondering what you think of these two breeders.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I should have put it this way:
> 
> I have done my research. Both Clarion and Alegria are reputable. Their puppies are in a very similar price range. Both do health screening. Both are within driving distance. I am just wondering what you think of these two breeders.


Based on what I know, I don't think you can go wrong. I think that Clarion is such a class act all around, and PA can tell you about her experience with them. Hopefully Cbrand and Muriec (sorry, forgetting the name) can chime in about Alegria. 

I thought Alegria was in Colorado--but maybe Laurel is in CO and her daughter is in AZ?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

When I eventually get a Mini, it will be from Alegria. I like their dogs and I am good friends with Laurel Berg (she is also my pro-handler). The Alegria Minis are indeed in AZ, while the Standards are in CO. Many of the Alegria dogs are related to the Aery dogs so if you like those lines that might be a logical place to go. All that said, I would not hesitate to get a Mini from Clarion. They have beautiful dogs.

Note.... Alegria typically has Cafe and Silver Beige Minis not Brown.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. 

@cbrand. Do you know if Alegria's minis tend to be on the larger side like Aery's? Do you know if Clarion has brown mini?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> @cbrand. Do you know if Alegria's minis tend to be on the larger side like Aery's? Do you know if Clarion has brown mini?


I think Alegria has worked hard to get "in size" Minis. You will have to talk to the Kennedys about Brown. They may, but I would say that they are primarily known for Black and White.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Clarion has not had any brown mini puppies in the year I have known them (they did have several brown toys), but I see at least one brown mini on the minis page of their website. 

It is probably worth giving them a call. You know I have nothing but wonderful things to say about my Jäger and the Kennedys. Can you not be tempted by a black mini?


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I think Alegria has worked hard to get "in size" Minis. You will have to talk to the Kennedys about Brown. They may, but I would say that they are primarily known for Black and White.


I did get this impression from speaking with Brenda as well. Out of Jake's litter, I think they were pretty sure he was the only one that might be oversize. I say that because the two brothers are in show homes, and Brenda is considering keeping the girl.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Clarion has not had any brown mini puppies in the year I have known them (they did have several brown toys), but I see at least one brown mini on the minis page of their website.
> 
> It is probably worth giving them a call. You know I have nothing but wonderful things to say about my Jäger and the Kennedys. Can you not be tempted by a black mini?



Jäger seriously has got me into considering black but hubby still hasn't seen the beauty in black poodles. He would like to have a brown/apricot/red for our next poodle and I want a brown/red/cream/black.

But I guess I have made up my mind. I would go to Karen (Desert Reef) if I were to get a silver standard and the Kennedys (Clarion) for a mini.

Thank you for everyone who has chimed in.

p.s. Regarding size, I just measured Nickel yesterday. He's 16.5 inches tall, 18.5 in length and weighs 18 lbs.


----------



## Cynthadia (Oct 22, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Nickel just turned 8 months. We are considering getting another poodle when he's close to 2 years old. I have narrowed down to the following breeders.
> 
> If I were to get a….
> 
> ...


I do have a bias here. Laurel Berg has been a dear friend of mine for 20 years. As a matter of fact, she bought her foundation bitch (Ch. Jubilant Alegria de Noche Vida) from me out of my second litter. I can think of no higher praise than to say of Laurel, "What you see is what you get." 

I don't know much about minis, but there are two things I've noticed about Alegria minis that might one day convince me to buy one from Alegria: they don't have that typical apple butt conformation that I've seen in most minis and the heads tend to be stylish.

Regards,

Cynthia


----------

